# Holidays



## SnowinPA (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello all. I am new to this forum and have a rather unusual question. Do any of you put in a clause for a markup for snow removal on holidays?

I am taking over a contract of a friend who sold his business and this particular Condo assoc. previously paid him a 20% premium for snow removal on major holidays.

Any input on if I should keep it or lose the clause?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

We don't, just part of the game.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep. I agree par for the course. And if there not open, don't plow them till the next day.


----------



## SnowinPA (Aug 25, 2015)

It is a Condo complex, next day is not an option. My thought was if they paid it for him, what the heck mis'well keep it in. But it's always good to get feedback from others.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Define holidays.


----------



## SnowinPA (Aug 25, 2015)

1olddogtwo;2020686 said:


> Define holidays.


In his previous contracts they are listed as : Thanksgiving, Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, New Year's Eve, New Year's Day, Valentine's Day, and Easter.


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

SnowinPA;2020704 said:


> In his previous contracts they are listed as : Thanksgiving, Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, New Year's Eve, New Year's Day, Valentine's Day, and Easter.


New years, Valentines?! If that is what they were paying go for it, wouldn't be in my contract though, just part of the game as others have said.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I like to celebrate Kwanzaa and Hanukkah as well as flag day.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

My birthday is in December.holiday pay!


----------



## SnowinPA (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for the advance!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

If you had in-laws like I do you would be willing to work for less on holidays.


----------



## SnowinPA (Aug 25, 2015)

Camden;2020751 said:


> If you had in-laws like I do you would be willing to work for less on holidays.


Sorry man


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2020733 said:


> I like to celebrate Kwanzaa and Hanukkah as well as flag day.


What about Martin Luther King day? President's Day?

There's got to be more.

I'd keep it if they were paying it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;2020770 said:


> What about Martin Luther King day? President's Day?
> 
> There's got to be more.
> 
> I'd keep it if they were paying it.


National bird day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;2020777 said:


> National bird day.


You mean national shoot the bird day, right?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Valentine's Day that's a free day in my contract.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;2020770 said:


> What about Martin Luther King day? President's Day?
> 
> There's got to be more.
> 
> I'd keep it if they were paying it.


Inauguration Day


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

1olddogtwo;2020733 said:


> I like to celebrate Kwanzaa and Hanukkah as well as flag day.


Presidents day too, federal holiday. To the op, no mark up in our contract. It snows, we plow


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

We should all get together and pick out a B day present for Grandview. Any ideas?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave;2020825 said:


> We should all get together and pick out a B day present for Grandview. Any ideas?


A BBW for counterweight.


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

How about a new or "newer" BOSS plow for him. Time to upgrade the gumball rig


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm Union...Everyday is a Holiday


----------



## beck (Sep 25, 2000)

We have had it as part of our contract for several years now. The Holidays include Thanksgiving, Christmas Eve and Day, New years eve and day. No one has ever questioned it or complained about it. It is a 50% up-charge on all services. 
We are only small snow operation in St. Louis and have not found many others that do. 
We also pay all of our employees double for those days.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;2021707 said:


> I'm Union...Everyday is a Holiday


LOL, ain't that the truth.


----------



## SnowinPA (Aug 25, 2015)

beck;2025676 said:


> We have had it as part of our contract for several years now. The Holidays include Thanksgiving, Christmas Eve and Day, New years eve and day. No one has ever questioned it or complained about it. It is a 50% up-charge on all services.
> We are only small snow operation in St. Louis and have not found many others that do.
> We also pay all of our employees double for those days.


Thank you!! We submitted the contract with it still including holidays at an increase.


----------



## nethel (Oct 10, 2013)

95% of our contracts are seasonal. On those we mark up any services not covered by the seasonal contract by 40%. 

So if an owner requested snow relocation or roof shoveling on a holiday, they would pay the extra 40%.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave;2020825 said:


> We should all get together and pick out a B day present for Grandview. Any ideas?


A new headlight.....


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

PA clients must be very different than the clients we have around here.

No way could we pull off charging a premium on holidays.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I think I'm going to start charging a premium for night and weekend work


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

The only days the OP listed I have not worked in my regular 9-5 job is Thanksgiving and Christmas day. Half of the other days aren't even holidays. Heck, even the crooks in the government "work" on valentines day. Up charging for the other days for a service that is needed for people to go about daily activities, in my opinion, is ludicrous.
But heh, if people will pay, more power to you.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

No up charge here. Never even thought about it until I read this. I still won't do it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BUFF;2025866 said:


> A new headlight.....


Nice,

-------
As a union member we got time and half and a vacation day if we worked
on said holiday.

Why not charge a premium when you can?

Humm no charge becuse it is a service that is needed....
It's becuse of the need that there is a demand. 
A capililast will capitalize,
As a business owner what ya going to do.
Say no, and drive up demand.
Or say yes and capitalize,
Decisions.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why are you picking on my plow?

Holiday snow means a day off for me since they are all closed.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't charge more for holidays, because to me a "holiday" is just another day.

If someone chooses to follow their faith (christmas / easter, etc), get drunk (new years eve), have sex (valenties day) or whatever other way they choose to explore their celebratory propoganda, then more power to them. I could care less about holidays, other than the fact that on a lot of holidays, there are less idiots on the road bothering me while I'm driving. So in that sense, I LOVE HOLIDAYS !!!! Get off the road, you bastages !!!!


Bah Humbug to all those holiday-ers !!:realmad:







lol.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

grandview;2025955 said:


> Why are you picking on my plow?


Because you've had a headlight issue for what seems a lifetime ????


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I will send him a head lamp for his b day. But it will be a Western part. I'll fill it up with animal crackers.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

We do not charge extra for holidays. The way I look at it you might have several days off between snow events and now your going charge more because you have to work on a holiday. If we did mostly resis and they wanted to plowed on holidays I might consider it but we don't. I would say more then half the commercial lots that we plow are closed on holidays so they just need to be hit before they open the next day. But from what I have read there are a few that do charge, good for you if you can. There was only one day last year that I would have liked to charge more, it was super bowl sunday, not that I am a football fan because I am not. It was a large 24 hr store and we were getting snow that day and they wanted to be plowed. The place was a zoo with dumb a$$es and I ended up getting T boned in the side, time and a half or double time would not have made up for that besides its not a holiday.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

as I said it is a opportunity to get more money off of the tabbed and into your pocket.
If you can use their holiday or special day to your advantage why not?
I do this to make money.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Might as well charge for after hour services.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Call it what you wish , it spends the same.


----------

